# Mit LILO booten



## Frankdfe (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe noch einen alten Pentium 100, auf dem ich SuSE 7.0 installiert habe. Gebootet wird Linux mit einer Bootdisk. Mein Rechner kann nicht von CD-ROM booten. Daher meine Frage:

Kann ich den LILO so konfigurieren, dass er von CD-ROM bootet oder ist das unmöglich ? (Schließlich funktioniert das mit Festplatten auch)

(Der Eintrag "root=/dev/hdc" in lilo.conf verursacht einen Fehler)

Gruß Frank


----------



## bitmaster (29. Mai 2003)

Müsste eigentlich schon gehen.
Ich würde aber /dev/cdrom schreiben. Dass sollte schon funktionieren.


PS: Wo hast du denn das Zitat von Albert Einstein her?
    Kannst du mir einen Link geben?


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juni 2003)

vieleicht steh ich mir auf der leitung, aber wieso willst Du von CD booten? nach dem installieren kannst Du ja normal ab Festplatte booten.


----------



## Frankdfe (17. Juni 2003)

@bitmaster:

Mit "root=/dev/cdrom" funktioniert es auch nicht! Was kann ich sonst noch falsch gemacht haben ? Ich verwende sonst den gleichen Inhalt in lilo.conf wie beim Booten von Festplatten. 

(Das Einstein-Zitat hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo(das habe ich nicht vom Internet))


@tuxracer:

Es geht nicht darum SuSE von CD zu booten, sondern darum, generell von CD-ROM booten und mit bootfähigen CD-ROMs etwas anfangen zu können.


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juni 2003)

ok also nun hab ichs verstanden und kann antwort geben

es ist zu fast 100% nicht möglich dein CDROM bootbar zu machen, weil dies eine option des BIOS ist.

einzigste möglichkeit 

Du hast riesiges Glück, und es gibt ein BIOS Update welches nacher erlaubt, ab CDROM zu booten.ansonsten wirst Du keine chance haben.


----------

